

29C3 Videos - hugoroy
http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/29C3/mp4-h264-HQ/

======
0x006A
small wrapper to play it in the browser:
<http://jsfiddle.net/pxEta/6/embedded/result/>

------
0x006A
to bad the mime-type for .mp4 is text/plain. if it would be video/mp4, chrome
would just play the videos in the browser.

